# Dollar Sunfish



## aquariumaddict (Jun 2, 2005)

Here are some pics of my favorite sunfish.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

very cute !


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, those are awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

They're cool. How big are they?


----------



## aquariumaddict (Jun 2, 2005)

The great thing about these sunfish is that their maximum size is 4 to 5 inches.

Here's an article if you'd like to learn more:
http://www.nativefish.org/articles/DollarSunfishInAquarium.php


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, he/she is very pretty!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, That is great being able to keep native fish in your tank like that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute! What do you keep him/her with?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Its surprising how nice they can look, a friend was netting minnows for bait while we were down at a cabin near a lake. He caught a Lepomis humilus, it was great looking. He let it go, but I bet it would be a neat fish to keep.


----------

